# Video projector for art exhibition



## MFAstudent (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be exhibiting an HD video projected onto the floor from a hanging ceiling projector. I am trying to find an inexpensive way to do this without having to use a computer, either by using a video flash drive or some other way. The video is part of an installation that I will be exhibiting in Berlin, Germany in July. Can anyone recommend a projector that will do this? Or suggest something else that might work? I'm basically looking for the projector and video interface.


----------



## cpf (Jun 7, 2011)

A cheap netbook with HDMI out? I've never seen a good projector with decent built-in media features. Some digital picture frames might have HDMI out, never seen any... Oh, iPads and other media-capable tablets with appropriate outputs could do this.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably more features than you require and likely way out of your budget, but a great device nonetheless: Alcorn McBride Digital Video Machine HD Features .


----------



## metti (Jun 7, 2011)

How about just burning a BlueRay disk and using a BR player? Not the most elegant but it would definitely work and it wouldn't be particularly expensive or difficult. DVD players have long been used for video playback in museums and installations and I see no reason why their optical-disk successor couldn't do the same with HD.

Something like this  combined with a thumb drive or 2.5" HD would probably work pretty well to.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 8, 2011)

I only know of projectors that can be used for essentially digital signage, displaying .jpeg files. You can check out this InFocus projector (only 720p) that uses an imbedded program, LitePort, which allows you to have a slideshow of images. 

However, as Derek suggested, a solid state video playback device may be the best solution as has been the standard in many installations. Another option, with some being fairly affordable, is by Gilderfluke & Co.


----------

